# Schecter Hellraiser FR-S [and other 2013 surprises thread]



## Zado (Nov 16, 2012)

Another schecter thread,starting to get boring uhn?

I think this can be used for some other incoming new models,without opening a discussion every single time.






Essentially a regular hellraiser Sustainiac loaded.Probably the ATX series will have it too during the year.

Not a fan of sustainiac,but this is something many will like,I guess


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks like a good feature. Still anticipating those new USA models.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Nov 16, 2012)

A Solo 6 Hellraiser Extreme was confirmed.


----------



## BabUShka (Nov 19, 2012)

Nice one. I'd love a sustainiac for my Hellraiser or ATX!

If there's something I love about Schecter, is that they are very untraditional and always comming with upgrades and new features.


----------



## Zado (Nov 24, 2012)

New schecter Damien Platinum collection.It starts with a (you don't say?) C-1 model







Mahogany body,set neck,rosewood fb,bats inlay,EMG 81/85,FR 1000,silver binding,satin black finish,

It will come also loaded with sustianiac,6,7,8 versions.

You find it ugly? well you'll like the price: MRSP around 790$


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Nov 24, 2012)

Dang, Schecter is really stepping things up. This is looking pretto cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 25, 2012)

Zado said:


> New schecter Damien Platinum collection.It starts with a (you don't say?) C-1 model
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm eager to see the price of the Sustainiac and if the 8-string will be a longer scale than the standard Schecters.

If we get a budget 8-string with a 28 inch scale, I won't give a damn about the inlays. :rofl


----------



## Zado (Nov 25, 2012)

Well,you know,PRS has lil birds,schec has enormous bats,that won't be an issue


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 5, 2012)

Bumparoo.

Damein Platinum-7






Hellraiser Extreme Solo-6






EDIT: I just noticed, the Damien Platinums have reverse headstocks.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Dec 5, 2012)

So psyched about the Hellraiser Extreme Solo 6.


----------



## Zado (Dec 6, 2012)

they changed the solo shape a lil bit.Maybe that's why I like it SO much.That bridge is helping a lot though.And the control layout too.


they added also this one





which....is guess is....a guitar right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

Had it on the right track with the inlays, but instantly jack-knifed with the headstock and pickup rings. 

That needs the Tempest/Corsair headstock... badly. I hope to all that is holy that's just another Zacky sig, and not a production model.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 6, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Had it on the right track with the inlays, but instantly jack-knifed with the headstock and pickup rings.
> 
> That needs the Tempest/Corsair headstock... badly. I hope to all that is holy that's just another Zacky sig, and not a production model.



It's got the A7X logo beneath the neck pickup, so I assume so.

Not what I'd term an aesthetic success though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

Yeah, that's why I'm assuming that. 

Wait... GODDAMMIT, It isn't...



> SNEAK PEEK 2013: The DEVIL RETURNS! This Special Edition DEVIL Model will be available with Seymour Duncan Invaders (shown) or EMG 81/85s ...



Oh well, it's a limited edition.


----------



## Zado (Dec 6, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, that's why I'm assuming that.
> 
> Wait... GODDAMMIT, It isn't...
> 
> ...


definitely not for me


----------



## Zado (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice,I didn't like the regular tsh but this is great imho
Pickup choice is very interesting too


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 6, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bumparoo.
> 
> Damein Platinum-7
> 
> ...



That 4+3 is sooo much better than the 3+4. Having the extra tuner on the bass side makes way more sense - the extra string is on the bass side after all.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 6, 2012)

Zado said:


> Very nice,I didn't like the regular tsh but this is great imho
> Pickup choice is very interesting too



Dear Schecter:

More.
Block.
Inlays.

Now.


----------



## Jake (Dec 7, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Had it on the right track with the inlays, but instantly jack-knifed with the headstock and pickup rings.
> 
> That needs the Tempest/Corsair headstock... badly. I hope to all that is holy that's just another Zacky sig, and not a production model.



slightly off topic but related to this, I had an 07 Zacky sig prototype and seriously that thing ruled, on par with my rga121 

if it wasnt for the shape, and the big 6661 on it and the fact I needed extra money I'd still have it probably. 

I do like some of these new schecters coming out though


----------



## I Voyager (Dec 7, 2012)

Not so sure about those reversed headstocks...


----------



## Zado (Dec 7, 2012)

with sustainiac 


After seeing the LTD,this is not impressing me at all 

Also,it's funny: schecter diamond is posting the pics above










schecter japan is posting




















LOL



No,ok,that's not funny.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 8, 2012)

Well considering the Damien Platinum is going to be in the $600 area, the LTD Elites are going to be above $1000, and the Schecter Japan guitars are probably somewhere above $1500, there's no comparison at all.


----------



## Zado (Dec 8, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well considering the Damien Platinum is going to be in the $600 area, the LTD Elites are going to be above $1000, and the Schecter Japan guitars are probably somewhere above $1500, there's no comparison at all.


I'd spend 1500$ for 'em  for he batman damien I wouldn't spend 600$  I'm ok if they make something more expensive but also prettier too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks like Schecter is switching to a new neck joint:



> Our 2013 Models will have redesigned ULTRA-ACCESS Neck Heal ... This Joint ( often call 1/2 Thru or Set Thru by competitors) will be set even further into the body and have a deeper reshaped sculpture for increased access and comfort








EDIT: I also wish Schecter would get a new moderator. The grammar and pinups are getting to me.


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish they didn't get rid of their Sunset model.


----------



## Murmel (Dec 9, 2012)

Schecter Japan is actually even more expensive than that. A lot of their models go for about $4k according to their site 
Still look fucking amazing though.


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2012)

Murmel said:


> Schecter Japan is actually even more expensive than that. A lot of their models go for about $4k according to their site
> Still look fucking amazing though.


some of them are real custom shop shit,so the price is actually good..some other models are priced ridiculously low,SD and NV models are a good example

SCHECTER SD-II-24-AS JAPAN BLUE | eBay


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 9, 2012)

Paul Allender took Schecter over or what ?


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Paul Allender took Schecter over or what ?



He has a signature PRS se,doesn't he?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Paul Allender took Schecter over or what ?



You new to Schecter?


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2012)

But,wait,we're talking bout Paul Allen or paul Allender?


----------



## Andromalia (Dec 9, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You new to Schecter?


Never owned one but was unaware they slapped bat inlays all over the place routinely. ^^


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2012)

Andromalia said:


> Never owned one but was unaware they slapped bat inlays all over the place routinely. ^^



They were on the original Damiens, just a different color.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 9, 2012)

anyone know what these guys are called? and their price point and specs?


----------



## ittoa666 (Dec 9, 2012)

Still waiting patiently for the Banshee to be reissued.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 9, 2012)

They're MiJ Schecter BH-II's.

CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[

CPxyíXweb site yíõ - M^[


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 9, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're MiJ Schecter BH-II's.
> 
> &#402;C&#402;P&#402;x&#352;y&#352;í&#8220;Xweb site &#352;y&#352;í&#338;&#376;õ - &#402;M&#402;^[
> 
> &#402;C&#402;P&#402;x&#352;y&#352;í&#8220;Xweb site &#352;y&#352;í&#338;&#376;õ - &#402;M&#402;^[



for about 2000ish dollars, that isn't that bad a guitar. 

humm...need to find out more on this guitar. 

the maple board is speaking to my 3rd leg


----------



## Zado (Dec 10, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> for about 2000ish dollars, that isn't that bad a guitar.
> 
> humm...need to find out more on this guitar.
> 
> the maple board is speaking to my 3rd leg


Try with ebay,sometimes you can find pretty nice deals


I'd kill for this as USA production
&#402;C&#402;P&#402;x&#352;y&#352;í&#8220;Xweb site &#352;y&#352;í&#338;&#376;õ - &#402;M&#402;^[


----------



## Zado (Dec 13, 2012)

Some new shit










The second one: 

-no abalone
-no tacky inlays
-passives/actives


Now find me a wrong point with this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2012)

It's Schecter, someone's gonna bitch about it someone. 

The specs for the 2nd one (The Banshee-6... I think this means we have a 7-string one on the way )

Duncan JB/59
Alder body
Ebony fretboard with a compound radius
"Mulch-Laminate" 25.5'' neck (I'm just as confused at you)

And to the person who wanted a Banshee reissue... Sorry.


----------



## lecorff (Dec 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I think I have great new right here, I posted a comment on the Banshee 6 Schecter posted on FB and this was the reply I got:

original comment:this looks tasty . Schecter is begining to get better, still hoping for a USA line though.

reply:This is part of our Diamond Series, but certainly could make an appearance in a USA production run. We will be putting out a LOT more info on our Custom Shop Production Series soon.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2012)

The more I hear "custom shop production", the more I keep thinking this is going to be a pretty expensive series. 

Gonna have some people screaming at $2500 Schecters. :lol;


----------



## lecorff (Dec 13, 2012)

Yeah, I'm pretty curious to see the price range of those US made Schecters.. At the moment I'm waiting on a Xitone 1x12 active FRFR cab to go with my Axe-FX II and I was thinking I'd be able to buy a nice guitar in a couple of months.

Been looking at some Ibanez (rga420z) & Jacksons & EBMM etc. but I don't have to possibility to try any of those in my city so I'm waiting for my bank account to go up before I go on a trip to Montreal or Québec to try some guitars there, been checking in the 2k-3k price range, when I heard the rumours of a Schecter USA line, I was pretty interested to compare those with Ibby prestige and such.


----------



## Zado (Dec 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The more I hear "custom shop production", the more I keep thinking this is going to be a pretty expensive series.
> 
> Gonna have some people screaming at $2500 Schecters. :lol;



well considering that those drumcity is selling are around 2500-3000 $ (not considering the uber expensive ones),and strats are less than 2000$,ALL handmade,I hope the new CNC ones will be definitely cheaper


Oh btw that banshees reminds me of


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2012)

That needs the traditional or Avenger headstock. It's just begging for it.


----------



## Zado (Dec 13, 2012)

the one I just posted? Couldn't agree more 

But the banshee is great with a matching headstock imho


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Dec 13, 2012)

Zado said:


> Some new shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Everybody's getting in on this style. Ibanez Premium. Jackson Pro Series. And now Schecter.


----------



## Zado (Dec 13, 2012)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Everybody's getting in on this style. Ibanez Premium. Jackson Pro Series. And now Schecter.


It sells 


i'd love this finish+ maple fingerboard





sorry,not a pro photoshopper here


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2012)

Dammit, you got my hopes up for a blue one.


----------



## Zado (Dec 13, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dammit, you got my hopes up for a blue one.


that'd be a must have

this one too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 13, 2012)

Okay, now you're just teasing me.


----------



## Zado (Dec 13, 2012)

Hoping they're accepting suggestions


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Dec 13, 2012)

Zado said:


> that'd be a must have
> 
> this one too


 Scratch the Floyd and I'll take 15.


----------



## Zado (Dec 13, 2012)

+100


btw specs are VERY interesting

Alder Body w/ Flame Maple top, Natural Binding, Mulch-Laminate 25.5" scale neck with Ebony fingerboard AND Compound Radius. Available armed with ACTIVE (EMG 81/85) or PASSIVE (JB/'59) humbuckers.

Compount radius is a bliss,and MULCH laminate neck is seriously innovation


----------



## troyguitar (Dec 13, 2012)

Zado said:


> MULCH laminate neck is seriously innovation


----------



## Zado (Dec 13, 2012)

ahahah exactly 

btw it's supposed to be a multi laminated walnt-maple


----------



## Elijah (Dec 15, 2012)

Man that bolt-on super strat is BEGGING for an inline headstock


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

Zado said:


> Another schecter thread,starting to get boring uhn?
> 
> I think this can be used for some other incoming new models,without opening a discussion every single time.
> 
> ...



I like the look of it.


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

troyguitar said:


>


My eyes DX


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 16, 2012)

Zado said:


> Some new shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 16, 2012)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> What model is this?



The Banshee-6. Look below his post and I posted the specs.


----------



## Zado (Dec 17, 2012)

EMG loaded one






Sounds like we are having a direct mount here................


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 17, 2012)

If they do one with a hardtail Fender-style bridge in a 7 and 8 string version, I can see so many people creaming themselves.


----------



## Floppystrings (Dec 17, 2012)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Scratch the Floyd and I'll take 15.



Reminds me of this:


----------



## Zado (Dec 19, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> Reminds me of this:


yep but that looks just like a regular hellraiser with purple finish :shreg:

Meanwhile,in japan...


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 19, 2012)

^ If Schecter released this baby again, I'd need nothing else:






Sadly I think there are some copyright issues involved with Tom Anderson about these guitars (they are after all virtually TA's with a different logo), but if I'm wrong then Schecter have NO excuse for not letting me have this


----------



## Zado (Dec 19, 2012)

Well considering tom anderson worked for schecter,I guess there wouldn't be any issuew with that

Btw that's a progauge,it should be pretty cheap


----------



## daniel_95 (Dec 19, 2012)

I've always stayed away from Schecter but god damn those purple finishes are mezmerising.


----------



## Zado (Dec 19, 2012)

seems like someone got the purple hellraiser for Christmas


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Dec 19, 2012)

Zado said:


> seems like someone got the purple hellraiser for Christmas


That is Schecter's sickest finish or one of them.


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 19, 2012)

Zado said:


> Well considering tom anderson worked for schecter,I guess there wouldn't be any issuew with that
> 
> Btw that's a progauge,it should be pretty cheap



I know he did, and I think that's the point. If Schecter made cheaper versions of drop tops in the US then it might hurt TA's business.

As far as being cheap it's more the availability that's the problem.


----------



## 59Bassman (Dec 19, 2012)

Zado said:


> yep but that looks just like a regular hellraiser with purple finish :shreg:
> 
> Meanwhile,in japan..



F me to tears that is outstanding.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 19, 2012)

why do they all have trems... WHY.


oh, and mulch is a typo. its "multi"


----------



## Zado (Dec 20, 2012)

JohnIce said:


> I know he did, and I think that's the point. If Schecter made cheaper versions of drop tops in the US then it might hurt TA's business.
> 
> As far as being cheap it's more the availability that's the problem.


well they aren't supposed to touch a real tom anderson quality wise so that wouldn't be a huge problem i guess


> F me to tears that is outstanding.


there's also the 7











Oh and btw,good morning beauty


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 20, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The more I hear "custom shop production", the more I keep thinking this is going to be a pretty expensive series.
> 
> Gonna have some people screaming at $2500 Schecters. :lol;



Forgetting that when Schecter started out making complete instruments in the late 70s, it was really expensive custom-shop stuff.

People harp on about Synyster fucking Gates and forget that Mark Knopfler and Pete Townshend are the reason they're famous at all.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 20, 2012)

Zado said:


> Meanwhile,in japan...



GIVE ME THESE. NOW.


----------



## Zado (Dec 20, 2012)

OH YES


----------



## BucketheadRules (Dec 20, 2012)

Zado said:


> OH YES



BLACKJACK SLS VERSION OF THIS WITH A FIXED BRIDGE, SUSTAINER, PASSIVE BRIDGE PICKUP AND OFFSET DOTS NAO.

Glad to see the 006 making a comeback.


----------



## Zado (Dec 20, 2012)

I was missing this shape SO much,it was just a great model,and I'm very please they listened.Passive SLS,flamed finish,offset dots and you have a must buy


----------



## Edika (Dec 20, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Schecter pickups? I have seen them on some of their models and seem to have huge pole pieces!


----------



## Zado (Dec 20, 2012)

Edika said:


> Has anyone tried the Schecter pickups? I have seen them on some of their models and seem to have huge pole pieces!


It depends on the models.The one on japanese schecs are very nice,those loaded on omen and low end series aren t fantastic..not bad either,for a cheap pup


----------



## Sicarius (Dec 20, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Forgetting that when Schecter started out making complete instruments in the late 70s, it was really expensive custom-shop stuff.
> 
> People harp on about Synyster fucking Gates and forget that Mark Knopfler and Pete Townshend are the reason they're famous at all.



.

A PT is the only schecter I'd ever get. These are all nice, but I'm hoping for a nicer mid-high end PT that's not ugly.


----------



## kevdes93 (Dec 21, 2012)

^ so much this. They had a hellraiser pt once, i tried really hard to find one, but alas, i couldnt.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Dec 21, 2012)

Might have to get that Damien 7  Why the fuck does Japan get every good guitar??? We have a WAY bigger population ugh I want that one that looks like a UV with a sustainer haha


----------



## Zado (Dec 21, 2012)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Might have to get that Damien 7  Why the fuck does Japan get every good guitar??? We have a WAY bigger population ugh I want that one that looks like a UV with a sustainer haha


Also,the schecter heastock matches great with that body


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 21, 2012)

JohnIce said:


> ^ If Schecter released this baby again, I'd need nothing else:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except 2 more frets... 

(I kid; I want one too!)


----------



## Pikka Bird (Dec 21, 2012)

Banshee? That name is taken!!!

Looks very nice, actually. Now if only the burst on the headstock would be the same colour as the the one on the body instead of a rather yawntastic black. Sharper headstock looks good on it, though.


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 21, 2012)

Y'know, I really don't *get* Japan sometimes. What on earth is the rationale behind that pickup layout?


----------



## Zado (Dec 21, 2012)

NeglectedField said:


> Y'know, I really don't *get* Japan sometimes. What on earth is the rationale behind that pickup layout?


no idea,really,but with a classic pickup layout it would be amazing,I love the wood choice,the bridge,the pickguard....


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 22, 2012)

NeglectedField said:


> Y'know, I really don't *get* Japan sometimes. What on earth is the rationale behind that pickup layout?



It's a sig, so it's probably not designed to have mass appeal. Japanese rock guitarists tend to be less conservative about gear than what we're used to in the west. Lots of singlecoils, p-90's and weird placements.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Dec 22, 2012)

Zado said:


> Also,the schecter heastock matches great with that body



Dear Schecter Japan. 

Please make these as KAZ's signature sevens, or at least give him a signature seven. Sure they're basically Universe copies but the man deserves a sig already!


----------



## NeglectedField (Dec 27, 2012)

JohnIce said:


> It's a sig, so it's probably not designed to have mass appeal. Japanese rock guitarists tend to be less conservative about gear than what we're used to in the west. Lots of singlecoils, p-90's and weird placements.



Definitely would seem to be for the hell of it though, rather than for any real tonal advantages...


----------



## Zado (Dec 27, 2012)

No news about amps or CS stuff lately







Oh btw this is sold on DCGL
Schecter USA Custom Shop Solo 6 Custom Vintage Tint Oil 6-String Electric Guitar

anyone here?


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 29, 2012)

NeglectedField said:


> Definitely would seem to be for the hell of it though, rather than for any real tonal advantages...



Well you would think that if you're stuck with the idea that bridge and neck pickups are the only sounds a guitar should be able to make and that the few conventional tones that 99% of modern rock/metal guitarists use are as good as it's gonna get. Most people think that.

Of course there are tonal advantages to putting a specific pickup in a specific place. The advantage is that it will sound a specific way. Seems like what the guitarist has tried to do here is to make a compromise between a Tele sound and a dual/triple humbucker guitar. I'd be interested to try it just to play around with the middle pickups and see what they sound like.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Dec 30, 2012)

>


Me GASing for a production Schecter? Who would've thought...


----------



## Nitrobattery (Dec 31, 2012)

Holy hell


----------



## Zado (Jan 1, 2013)

Very very nice indeed.The bridge,the new shape,the layout control are indeed great.











These are great too
















plus something not very new,but maybe unknown to many,or not being posted (at least,not i don't remember so)



Demon series c-1 /c-7 goes also white




and red no binding






C-1 professional (not really 2013)





c-1 special




avaiable with black or white matching headstock.

Without inlay and with maple fingerboard this could have been the guitar of the year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 1, 2013)

I wonder what price bracket the Demon series is going to be in... Looks like a stripped-down Damien Elite.


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 1, 2013)

god i hope the ones with the offset dot inlays come hardtail...


----------



## Jason_Clement (Jan 2, 2013)

Those ones with offset dots: all they need to do is make them in 7 strings and Schecter wins the market.

At least, they'd win my heart <3


----------



## Curt (Jan 2, 2013)

The day Schecter releases a white c-1/c-7 with a 12th fret inlay/no inlays, maple fretboard, direct mounted passive pickups, and no gaudy binding... I'll be truly excited.

However, those banshee-6's look great.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jan 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wonder what price bracket the Demon series is going to be in... Looks like a stripped-down Damien Elite.



Unfortunately theyare only availabe for non-usa market, they sre great for the price.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 2, 2013)

Good to see Schecter putting out some really nice looking stuff. Those offset dots are great looking.


----------



## RedDog22 (Jan 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like Schecter is switching to a new neck joint:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.  that does sound like a run-on sentence if I've ever heard one


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2013)

Life is wonderful.


Not exactly the green of the original,and the binding shouldn't exist,but it's friggin nice.


----------



## jdeathkelly (Jan 2, 2013)

^^^^


----------



## Knyas (Jan 2, 2013)

Zado said:


> Life is wonderful.
> 
> 
> Not exactly the green of the original,and the binding shouldn't exist,but it's friggin nice.



Well... I might have to buy a Schecter this year.


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2013)

Knyas said:


> Well... I might have to buy a Schecter this year.


Same for me 

Oh btw I can't see the guitar pics on the SLS PT and SLS V-1 pages of schecter site,maybe they are updating with new colors


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 2, 2013)

God damn.....Schecter and Ibanez sure are going to steal NAMM this year. Schecter really is stepping up their game


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> God damn.....Schecter and Ibanez sure are going to steal NAMM this year. Schecter really is stepping up their game


ESP too, LTD elite is just a great idea,and sure as hell there are some crazy nice standard ESPs incoming.


Oh btw schecter hellraiser FR-S is coming gloss black too.


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 2, 2013)

So many poor Abalone's died to make that hideous guitar.


----------



## Zado (Jan 2, 2013)

SirMyghin said:


> So many poor Abalone's died to make that hideous guitar.



More guitars and less love for the vagina crab


edit: new gary holt sig




Not a fan 






lovely PT finish
Great corsair






there's a place for 007 too





oh and almost forgot to mention









Green and purple? well played Schecter


Maus Signature




SLS with EMG 81-7/707 and offset inlays


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh god.
That SLS 7, green Hellraiser, and PT. 
It's so perfect.


----------



## Zado (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh god.
> That SLS 7, green Hellraiser, and PT.
> It's so perfect.


The pt comes also in metallic red






and this message
"There are currently no California Vintage items to display, check back soon!"
is givin me great excitement


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

I'll stick with the green. 

If they ever bring back the California Custom 5, or a Diamond P 5 with more frets, it would be most righteous.

EDIT:



Zado said:


> Life is wonderful.
> 
> 
> Not exactly the green of the original,and the binding shouldn't exist,but it's friggin nice.



For the love of god, this better be a budget-priced production model.


----------



## Zado (Jan 3, 2013)

that green kenny is priced 1429$,a bit more than a regular loomis,due to the sustainiac i guess

still less than a lefty loomis fr


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

Zado said:


> 1429$


----------



## Zado (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



 

that's supposed to be thesuggested retail price,I guess the street price's gonna be around 1000-1100 $ i guess


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

Zado said:


> 1000-1100 $


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 3, 2013)

Zado said:


> new gary holt sig


Love it. Hail Satan.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 3, 2013)

Zado said:


>



Ouch, intonation! Hope that's not symptomatic.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 3, 2013)

Zado said:


> there's a place for 007 too



THERE IS A GOD  I am so glad that schecter has brought back the 007/006 shape


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 3, 2013)

Agreed. That shape works really well with their headstock.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 3, 2013)

Buuuuut... they need to make it in 15 different colors, no binding, direct mounted Dimarzios/Bareknuckles, hipshot, maple/ebony, no inlays or offset dots, in Japan for 400$-500$


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 3, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> Buuuuut... they need to make it in 15 different colors, no binding, direct mounted Dimarzios/Bareknuckles, hipshot, maple/ebony, no inlays or offset dots, in Japan for 400$-500$



This sums up SSO so well  Especially the ibanez 2013 thread...it is like a battlefield in there


----------



## Key_Maker (Jan 3, 2013)

That Maus Signature is perfect (Placing an order for white EMGs...)


----------



## Zado (Jan 3, 2013)

Key_Maker said:


> That Maus Signature is perfect (Placing an order for white EMGs...)


White emgs sls? sounds like a nice project


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

> *We will have two VERY cool bass announcements coming early next week.....*


Pleeez give us a 24-fret P or J clone.

EDIT:

26.5'' Damien Platinum


----------



## Zado (Jan 3, 2013)

they are going mad


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2013)

Double Cut + SG custom = that sexy beast.


----------



## Zado (Jan 3, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Double Cut + SG custom = that sexy beast.


That's even sexier than the real Sg imho  and I usually don't like S-1 models....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

I just found out the Green one was a Kenny Hickey signature model...

I want it even more now.


----------



## Zado (Jan 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just found out the Green one was a Kenny Hickey signature model...
> 
> I want it even more now.


they could have a duncan distortion as bridge pickup as the original one,but i guess it's too hot for someone


I love posting here pics of new models before schec officially posts on facebook


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought he's always used the PATB-2?

And are you a Schecter insider or something?


----------



## Zado (Jan 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought he's always used the PATB-2?
> 
> And are you a Schecter insider or something?


Yeah,I forgot there's also the regular distortion 

well,not at the moment,but seeing how many schecs were sold here in italy thanks to me,I guess they should consider the thing


----------



## jdeathkelly (Jan 4, 2013)

Zado said:


>



I don't even care about the non matching headstock. DO WANT


----------



## Zado (Jan 4, 2013)

to me the non matching headstock seems cooler in this case


----------



## Jarmake (Jan 4, 2013)

Holy hell, a Kenny Hickey model!? This is the first signature guitar I'd love to own, even if the green is nothing like the original. I really have to consider buying one of these. If only there also was a Peter Steele tribute-bass available.. hmmmm, one can wish and dream.


----------



## Zado (Jan 4, 2013)

Jarmake said:


> Holy hell, a Kenny Hickey model!? This is the first signature guitar I'd love to own, even if the green is nothing like the original. I really have to consider buying one of these. If only there also was a Peter Steele tribute-bass available.. hmmmm, one can wish and dream.


well they've just announced a couple of incoming basses....who knows


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

I doubt there will be a Steele tribute bass unless his family or people close to him allow it. Before he died, he was with Washburn.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 4, 2013)

Zado said:


>



This is really cool, and some of the quirky guitars, and I'm pretty sure I really dig the Solo with the flamed maple and maple board.

Once I realized, though, that all their guitars are pretty much the same, it killed it for me. Their 8 strings are all almost identical: the same body shape, all mahogany bodies (excluding the Omen), almost all EMGs and all interchangeable, solderless active soapbar pickups, and almost all the same neck profile and scale length. It's sad when a different fretboard wood, Blackouts vs EMGs, and a different finish are the big differences between two guitars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

Philligan said:


> that all their guitars are pretty much the same,



Like Ibanez?


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 4, 2013)

And a bunch of other guys......


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2013)

Fender comes to mind... Damn them and their constant building of Telecasters and Stratocasters!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 5, 2013)

*More terrible grammar from the Schecter page. 
*

*
*

*



We should we releasing several bits of really cool 'SCHECTER NEWS' next week ......

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Zado (Jan 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> *More terrible grammar from the Schecter page.
> *


I'm trying so hard to get what he's saying,but still no idea


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 5, 2013)

It's just a typo.


----------



## Elijah (Jan 5, 2013)

Zado said:


> Maus Signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think everyone will be happy to learn that these will have a compound radius fretboard. 12-16 

If the price is right I just may be playing a seven string guitar again


----------



## Zado (Jan 5, 2013)

Elijah said:


> I think everyone will be happy to learn that these will have a compound radius fretboard. 12-16
> 
> If the price is right I just may be playing a seven string guitar again


Great feature

It will be priced like a regular c-7 sls as far as i know


----------



## Valnob (Jan 5, 2013)

Zado said:


>



What's the toggle switch on the upper horn does ?


----------



## Zado (Jan 5, 2013)

Valnob said:


> What's the toggle switch on the upper horn does ?


on/off killswitch


----------



## Valnob (Jan 5, 2013)

Zado said:


> on/off killswitch



nice !


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 5, 2013)

Prototype 006 Custom from DCGL


----------



## Zado (Jan 5, 2013)

Valnob said:


> nice !


yep,pretty rare feature but interesting indeed


I hate the pics by DCGL,but the guitar sounds promising


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> Prototype 006 Custom from DCGL



This makes me tingle down below


----------



## kamello (Jan 7, 2013)

Can Anybody please explain me Shecter's Hierarchy? I still don't get it  (e.g., I know Blackjacks are better than Demon's and so on, but Im a bit unsure on afew of them) 


loving the new Shecter desing's and finishes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2013)

Something like this...

Omen
Omen Extreme
Damien
Damien Elite
Standard 
Custom (?)
Hellraiser
Blackjack 
Hellraiser Extreme

I'm probably missing a few. 

Also:

BANSHEE 6 FR PASSIVE - Schecter Guitar Research
Banshee 6 FR Active - Schecter Guitar Research
Damien Platinum 6 - Schecter Guitar Research
Damien Platinum C-1- EX - Schecter Guitar Research (Budget baritone sixer )
Damien Platinum 6 FR - Schecter Guitar Research
Damien Platinum 6 FR-S - Schecter Guitar Research
Damien Platinum 7 - Schecter Guitar Research (Seems to be the first production guitar with the new EMG 85-7 )
Damien Platinum 8 - Schecter Guitar Research (FINALLY a 28'' "budget" model!)
Hellraiser 007 CRB - Schecter Guitar Research
Hellraiser 007 FR CRB - Schecter Guitar Research
HELLRAISER C-7 FR SUSTAINIAC - Schecter Guitar Research
Maus C-7 - Schecter Guitar Research
Hellraiser 006 CRB - Schecter Guitar Research
Hellraiser 006 FR CRB - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

006 or banshee.......SO HARD TO DECIDE


----------



## StevenC (Jan 7, 2013)

Now they just have to make the 007 in America with less abalone to get my money.


----------



## Zado (Jan 7, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> 006 or banshee.......SO HARD TO DECIDE



+ kenny hickey+maus+solo hellraiser extreme+coupe...TOO FUCKING MANY!


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 7, 2013)

just found out that the new damien platinum 8 has a 28" scale. YES.

i was all about these new schecters until i saw the new ltd sct 607b which (for me) won NAMM 

im looking forward to trying a banshee though! im so glad to see brands stepping up their game. good to know that they actually listen to a bunch of whiners like us


----------



## kamello (Jan 7, 2013)

@HeHasTheJazzHands: Thanks a lot man!


----------



## Zado (Jan 7, 2013)

that fingerboard says "I have a dream.Being maple made".


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 7, 2013)

Zado said:


> that fingerboard says "I have a dream.Being maple made".



Whose guitar is that????


----------



## Zado (Jan 7, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> Whose guitar is that????


Tommy Victor from Prong a good reason to bring Sunset series back!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 7, 2013)

Zado said:


> Tommy Victor from Prong



Sweet Jesus, 2 well-deserved sigs in one thread. 

It also looks really nice. Dat Sunset with reverse headstock.


----------



## Zado (Jan 7, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sweet Jesus, 2 well-deserved sigs in one thread.
> 
> It also looks really nice. Dat Sunset with reverse headstock.


Totally agree.Also,if this means the whole Sunset series is coming back,and with DAT body shape.....I'm going crazy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

Man, now Schecter is winning it for me... The 007 Hellraiser and the Damien Platinum 8 string look so awesome.

If they ever made a proper 7-string Tele or PT (no offense to Chris Garza), I'd be all over it.


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2013)

At the moment I do agree,though I'm not aware of what ibanez is doing (essentially because I'm not interested in Ibanez design).But I'm curious to see what ESP is planning....

though Banshee+ hickey+ maus+victor+ 007+ s-1 III + sustainiac stuff it's very hard to beat

If they are announcing strat too,then there's totally no match anymore to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

The thing ESP has going for me right now is the SCT and the LTD Elite line.

But like I said, if they ever introduced a proper 7-string PT, my opinion would change very fast.


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The thing ESP has going for me right now is the SCT and the LTD Elite line.
> 
> But like I said, if they ever introduced a proper 7-string PT, my opinion would change very fast.



Mmmmm 7 strings PT,seems just a very cool idea


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

I could try to black out the inlay with a piece of vinyl... But if only it were a flat-top with a real Tele pickguard.


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd love this




with 7 strings and a slightly more aggressive looking.


But 7 strings alone would be enough too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

Just throw on an extra 7 string. it'll be perfect as is.


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2013)

Yep! That PT is just a pure example of simple yet classy instrment!  Not very considered,but one of the best guitars schecter ever made!



Anyway,they talked about some special editions with 57/66 EMG combo.Were are my 57/66 EMG models?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

What about the basses? I want to see basses.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 8, 2013)

Who is this Maus guy who is getting a sig??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm assuming Marco Biazzi of Lacuna Coil. His nickname is "Maus" and he uses 7-strings.


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> What about the basses? I want to see basses.


a couple of 'em will be announced soon signature iirc


> I'm assuming Marco Biazzi of Lacuna Coil. His nickname is "Maus" and he uses 7-strings.


that was predictible,schecter posted a pic of hiw with his own signature some months ago


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

If they don't introduce a 5-string J bass, I will be disappoint.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2013)

Posted on page 6 sweet lookin 

Oh their vault section now counts 18 pages


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

I gotta say, Schecter has a really, really solid and diverse lineup this year....


And no one gives a shit.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I gotta say, Schecter has a really, really solid and diverse lineup this year....
> 
> 
> And no one gives a shit.



Because everybody still thinks schecter = shitty scene kid guitar that always have EMGs and tons of abalone 

I give so many shits that my toilet can't handle it! So excited to play some of these guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

You mean Schecter? 

But yeah, it sucks that they all get lumped with the Hellraiser series when they have things like the ATX, SLS, Damien Elite, and Retro lines.


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2013)

Did someone notice that the hellraiser special series doesn exist anymore? 

Same for the c-1 and solo standard,the solo special,the solo vintage,tempest standard and apparently some other great looking models are gonna disappear

Discontinued Schecter InstrumentsCalifornia Vintage VS-1, Hot Rod Red (HRR) - Schecter Guitar Research
VS strats lasted too short 

Discontinued Schecter InstrumentsDamien Elite Solo-6, Dark Metallic Blue (DMB) - Schecter Guitar Research
replaced by a red flamed version

Discontinued Schecter InstrumentsS-1 Custom, Dark Vintage Sunburst (DVS) - Schecter Guitar Research
Discontinued Schecter InstrumentsS-1 Custom, Trans-Amber (TAMB) - Schecter Guitar Research

Discontinued Schecter InstrumentsSolo-6 Standard, Dark Brown Sunburst (DBSB) - Schecter Guitar Research
(too great lookin for this world)

Discontinued Schecter InstrumentsBlackjack SLS V-1 FR, Satin Black (SBK) - Schecter Guitar Research

Discontinued Schecter InstrumentsBlackjack ATX Solo 6, 3-Tone Satin Sunburst (3TSSB) - Schecter Guitar Research
this atx finish hadn't enough visibility to gain the proper popularity...same for the walnut we had 2 years ago 

http://www.schecterguitars.com/Vault/246/081544702971/Blackjack-SLS-PT.aspx
same for the PT sls...huge potential,but without a different finish it didn't have great chances to survive

and the sls v-1
http://www.schecterguitars.com/Vault/252/081544703732/Blackjack-SLS-V-1-FR.aspx
which is nothing compared to the flamed SE


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

As I said before, if Schecter ever re-released the 5-string version of this:

Schecter Vault - CALIFORNIA CUSTOM BASS (2004)CALIFORNIA CUSTOM BASS (2004) - Schecter Guitar Research

I will be the happiest mangirl alive.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You mean Schecter?
> 
> But yeah, it sucks that they all get lumped with the Hellraiser series when they have things like the ATX, SLS, Damien Elite, and Retro lines.



I just edited it 

And this is so true. It just makes me want to....


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> As I said before, if Schecter ever re-released the 5-string version of this:
> 
> Schecter Vault - CALIFORNIA CUSTOM BASS (2004)CALIFORNIA CUSTOM BASS (2004) - Schecter Guitar Research
> 
> I will be the happiest mangirl alive.


I like that classic cut,the could use it to replace the stiletto extreme,which is essentially useless since we already have the studio and the custom versions

We need these back too
Schecter Vault - V-1 PLUS (2001)V-1 PLUS (2001) - Schecter Guitar Research
Schecter Vault - DIAMOND-VS (2002)DIAMOND-VS (2002) - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

I like that natural one with the black pickguard... Reminds me of those late '70's Fender Strats.


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2013)

That's why i love it 



this is probably ognna be a new artist bass


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

What the fuck is that?


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2013)

Another avenged sevenfold crap  now we need 3 more jeff loomis signature to forgive this.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

That guy gave up those pretty cool looking EBMM Stingrays for that ugly sumamabitch?


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2013)

still not announced as official 2013 bass,but the look seems pretty unique,so it could be real 

The akward moment when you say "fuk yeah,schecter 's no more a childish teenage punkass brand,2013's THE YEAR" and schecter replies "hey guys,we have something for ya"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh well, they have a chance to redeem themselves with better looking basses.


----------



## Zado (Jan 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Oh well, they have a chance to redeem themselves with better looking basses.


I still have to forgive them for the actual A7X signatures...dunno if I can stand this....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

There's always Spector for basses... Which I plan on getting.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 8, 2013)

Zado said:


>


I'm driving down to Hot Topic tomorrow to see if they're taking pre orders on this bad boy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 8, 2013)

It took me a double take to realize that that was the bassist for Avenged Sevenfold....why the hell would you move from EBMM to Schecter?????

At least Jeff Loomis makes up for all the shitty Schecter endorsees


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 8, 2013)

Zado, great to see you around talking about Schecter! I'm still loving my HellEx. I did finally get paperwork signed my the pres that it was the first one too! Based on all these I will probably pick another Schecter up this year. Keep it up!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> At least Jeff Loomis makes up for all the shitty Schecter endorsees



How dare you call dUg Pinnick, Tommy Victor, Gary Holt, and Kenny Hickey shitty.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 8, 2013)

I think he's referring to all the shitty crabcore bands that use Schecter. The C-1 is the official guitar of the genre.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 8, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> I think he's referring to all the shitty crabcore bands that use Schecter. The C-1 is the official guitar of the genre.



Yeah, I know. 

Those 4, several others, and Loomis make up for it.

And I remember when I went to a christian crabcore show with my brother once... So much see-thru black cherry.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 8, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And I remember when I went to a christian crabcore show with my brother once... So much see-thru black cherry.


----------



## longfxukxnhair (Jan 9, 2013)

Zado said:


> Another schecter thread,starting to get boring uhn?
> 
> I think this can be used for some other incoming new models,without opening a discussion every single time.
> 
> ...




I really like this (minus the abalone) but I am more than happy with my Black Market Custom


----------



## Zado (Jan 9, 2013)

Garnoch said:


> Zado, great to see you around talking about Schecter! I'm still loving my HellEx. I did finally get paperwork signed my the pres that it was the first one too! Based on all these I will probably pick another Schecter up this year. Keep it up!


Hi there man!You schec still is one of the nicest I've seen so far!Gotta tell me when you pick up the second!



> I think he's referring to all the shitty crabcore bands that use Schecter. The C-1 is the official guitar of the genre.



I remember when the favourite emo guitar used to be a gibson les paul...those were the days...






well it's not that ugly,it just have nothin in common with a bass I'd like to play

Oh wait the headstock is uglybut this is the first model I don't like this year,it's fine then


Well,consider this was posted on facebook 7 hours ago and now it has around 2k likes ... I guess A7X is a huge businnes for schecter they just can't helpusing their name.There's also a good side of this,I mean,in 2013 there won't be anymore troubles finding a bass player


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2013)

Fix the upper horn, use a 4-in-line headstock, and that would be awesome.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2013)

New SGR:

The Prowler. 32'' short scale bass.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm just GASing for a Coupe DEG ! now I just need to find 1500$ !


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 9, 2013)

Schecter are the guitar equivalent of Hot Topic sometimes, but they make some sturdy stuff.


----------



## Zado (Jan 9, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fix the upper horn, use a 4-in-line headstock, and that would be awesome.


Also,I need to know how does an EMG 81 sound in a bass


> I'm just GASing for a Coupe DEG ! now I just need to find 1500$ !


1450$ is the MRSP price,so thhe street price will be more likely 999$ And the coupe seems to deserve them all,it looks just fantastic


> Schecter are the guitar equivalent of Hot Topic sometimes, but they make some sturdy stuff.


well considering the bass,it's not that bad...I mean,if you change that headstock,delete that skull inlay and tell me "it doesn't have anything in common with avenged sevenfold,at all",it is actually a good looking bass to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2013)

Doug Pinnick used to do it. And he sounds awesome.


----------



## Zado (Jan 9, 2013)

He's a schecter artist too it seems had no idea he used an 81 for his own bass,I thought it was a silly idea from schecter,pleased to see it's something really functional 

we are still needing strats.And something similar to an horizon I,since those esp bastards won't ever do such a thing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2013)

He doesn't use it on his current basses. It was on his Hamer or ESP. Forget, though. 

And yeah, he's a Schecter artist. Using their Model T and some other basses, as well as some of their guitars for his solo stuff.

I do agree. Need the Vintage series back.


----------



## Zado (Jan 9, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He doesn't use it on his current basses. It was on his Hamer or ESP. Forget, though.
> 
> And yeah, he's a Schecter artist. Using their Model T and some other basses, as well as some of their guitars for his solo stuff.
> 
> I do agree. Need the Vintage series back.


vintage series is what would keep schecter over the top for the whole 2013


along with these


bansheesh





0069




ok that ringed single coil looks hideous but that's the best i could do


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 9, 2013)

HSS... me gusta.

And that neck pickup... It doesn't look like a standard EMG single coil.

Okay, I just realized they're photoshop jobs. Stop getting my hopes up.


----------



## Vicious7 (Jan 10, 2013)

Where's the lefty love Schecter?? Stop showing pictures for all you smarmy righty punks!

Any news on the SLS series? And will there be a cease to these damn TOM bridges? I want that lefty SLS C7, but that bridge is yech worthy.


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jan 10, 2013)

And there it is.....

Johnny Christ Signature Bass - Schecter Guitar Research

an EMG 81 in a bass....



-AJH


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> HSS... me gusta.
> 
> And that neck pickup... It doesn't look like a standard EMG single coil.
> 
> Okay, I just realized they're photoshop jobs. Stop getting my hopes up.


sorry man,I'll try to refrain myself


----------



## kamello (Jan 10, 2013)

kennedyblake said:


> I think he's referring to all the shitty crabcore bands that use Schecter. The C-1 is the official guitar of the genre.




, but is also a shared position with the LTD H-351 and the Deluxe version


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2013)

Koa is always outragiously nice looking 



Oh that's custom shop,not diamond series


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 10, 2013)

Zado said:


> Koa is always outragiously nice looking
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that's custom shop,not diamond series




Holy shit


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 10, 2013)

that is hands down one of the nicest pieces of koa i have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> that is hands down one of the nicest pieces of koa i have ever laid eyes on.


Everyone who tries to build a Koa guitar has to deal with this


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2013)

MesaENGR412 said:


> And there it is.....
> 
> Johnny Christ Signature Bass - Schecter Guitar Research
> 
> ...



I don't see it as a problem. Hamer used to do it with some of their basses.


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2013)

And hamer just doesn't act wrong.


At least,didn't


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 10, 2013)

Seems the Damien Platinum 8 is going to be 28 inches.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2013)

It is. The specs are online. The Omen Active 8 is also 28''


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2013)

If it plays the way it looks,I'm fucked


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 10, 2013)

Zeno said:


> Seems the Damien Platinum 8 is going to be 28 inches.



The omen looks like it too


----------



## Zado (Jan 10, 2013)

But,seriously,how gorgeous is that damn S-1 III? sheesh...


----------



## Valnob (Jan 10, 2013)

Zeno said:


>



This solo6 looks classy as hell !


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 10, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> The omen looks like it too



As I said; Both the Omen 8 and Damien P 8 are both going to be 28''.


----------



## Vicious7 (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome, nobody knows and/or cares....well I'll email them myself I guess.


----------



## Zado (Jan 11, 2013)

Vicious7 said:


> Awesome, nobody knows and/or cares....well I'll email them myself I guess.


wait 'bout wat? the scale?

oh btw the victor signature
Tommy Victor Artist Model - Schecter Guitar Research

not a fan of the matte finish,but the model is indeed interesting


----------



## Vicious7 (Jan 11, 2013)

^That model is sick!

@Zado- About us lefties....:=: nobody loves us! Lol. Anyway, I don't know how much info they'll give me regarding their 2013 lefty stash, but whatever they do tell me, i'll post here when they do.

In the meantime I'll just mirror flip all the sexy ass guitars posted on here lol.


----------



## natspotats (Jan 11, 2013)

Im surprised more people arent jizzing over the banshee, I think that looks like one hell of a contender in schecters line up


----------



## Zado (Jan 11, 2013)

Vicious7 said:


> ^That model is sick!
> 
> @Zado- About us lefties....:=: nobody loves us! Lol. Anyway, I don't know how much info they'll give me regarding their 2013 lefty stash, but whatever they do tell me, i'll post here when they do.
> 
> In the meantime I'll just mirror flip all the sexy ass guitars posted on here lol.


effectively there are very few lefties this year I'm sure they fix the thing,they are THE lefty brand



> Im surprised more people arent jizzing over the banshee, I think that looks like one hell of a contender in schecters line up


i've been jizzing since first time i saw her


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 11, 2013)

Zado said:


> Hi there man!You schec still is one of the nicest I've seen so far!Gotta tell me when you pick up the second!



Thanks, man, and I will. I wish they were making the Banshee without the FR. I plan one one or two new guitars this year so I'm weighing options. I was also hoping for a Blackjack SLS Avenger in a color other than black. Who knows, maybe I'll save the next Schecter for next year, but we'll see.


----------



## gfactor (Jan 11, 2013)

Schecter has an incredibly ability to make both wonderful instruments and some of the most tacky POS I've seen. This is coming from an owner of two schecters. They need a subbrand ala squire, so that people can have some idea when they hear about a new schecter model if it's gonna have bats all over it or not.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2013)

gfactor said:


> They need a subbrand ala squire.



You mean SGR?


----------



## Zado (Jan 11, 2013)

Garnoch said:


> Thanks, man, and I will. I wish they were making the Banshee without the FR. I plan one one or two new guitars this year so I'm weighing options. I was also hoping for a Blackjack SLS Avenger in a color other than black. Who knows, maybe I'll save the next Schecter for next year, but we'll see.


defy a banshee man,it looks amazing! Don't bother so much the FR


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 12, 2013)

Zado said:


> defy a banshee man,it looks amazing! Don't bother so much the FR



Well regardless, there does appear to be one Schecter purchase that will be almost a definite..... I want to give their yet to be released all-tube HELLRAISER USA 100 2-12 Combo a try.


----------



## Zado (Jan 12, 2013)

But just a try,cause it willl be HELL-EXPENSIVE


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2013)

Zado said:


> it willl be HELL-EXPENSIVE


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 12, 2013)

Zado said:


> But just a try,cause it willl be HELL-EXPENSIVE



I'm hoping under a grand.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2013)

Garnoch said:


> I'm hoping under a grand.



It's a USA amp. I'm really doubting the Hellraiser USA will be that cheap.


----------



## Zado (Jan 12, 2013)

Under 2k is still improbable....maybe the chinese one will be under 1000


----------



## JohnIce (Jan 12, 2013)

Not sure if it's a Schecter amp being used, but there's a Schecter cab mic'd up in this video:


----------



## themike (Jan 13, 2013)

JohnIce said:


> Not sure if it's a Schecter amp being used, but there's a Schecter cab mic'd up in this video:



Nope, just the cabinets. He hasn't even gotten to try a Schecter amp yet.


----------



## gunch (Jan 13, 2013)

Man Schecter is killing it this year.

That Tempest Jr/Special and That S1 Custom =


----------



## Zado (Jan 14, 2013)

silverabyss said:


> Man Schecter is killing it this year.
> 
> That Tempest Jr/Special and That S1 Custom =


the solo III custom is amazing too.And the pearl tuners and alnico II pro set are definitely a huge plus to me


----------



## Zado (Jan 14, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If they don't introduce a 5-string J bass, I will be disappoint.


It seems that you will remain disappoint 

I hope a precision will ease your pain




not the same thing,but you know 



Oh and by the way,for all the lefty users,it seems that most of 2013 models are "no left handed" because of the default option of the site,so essentially there will be left handed models avaiable too 

And also




Custom shop paintwork: many strats and H-S-S there,I'm in love!





Nikki Sixx signature bass.



Only black bass this year


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 15, 2013)

Shy couldnt that P bass have P/J pickups?


----------



## Duraesu (Jan 15, 2013)

Schecter Hellraiser amps features:


&#8226; Made in the USA 
&#8226; All Tube design
&#8226; 1/2 Power Switch (100w/50w)
&#8226; 2 Independent Channels with Separate EQ and Boost
&#8226; Innovative 'Focus' Control Optimized for 7 and 8 string range
&#8226; 'Tight' feature
&#8226; Speaker cabs loaded with Celestion Vintage 30s
&#8226; Innovative Inputs for Passive and Active Guitars
&#8226; XLR Direct Output with Straight or Slant Speaker Emulation
&#8226; Designed by world renowned amp designer James Brown


- "Sounds" good!


----------



## Zado (Jan 15, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Shy couldnt that P bass have P/J pickups?


you can't find rest with the bass thing right?


> Schecter Hellraiser amps features:
> 
> 
>  Made in the USA
> ...


already posted on the gear topic 6l6/el34 switching tube are a great feature


----------



## Garnoch (Jan 15, 2013)

Zado said:


> Under 2k is still improbable....maybe the chinese one will be under 1000



Nah $999


----------



## Zado (Jan 16, 2013)

Garnoch said:


> Nah $999


let's wait n see



NikkiSixx signature bass,as promised
- Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2013)

I kinda like it. A lot better than the A7X sig.


----------



## Zado (Jan 16, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I kinda like it. A lot better than the A7X sig.


definitely


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2013)

Still prefer the P4. And since Spector is releasing some moderately priced Coda basses, screw em both


----------



## Zado (Jan 17, 2013)

the stiletto is stilla great looking bass to me 



Guys,there's still a chance for schecter strats..

Timeline Photos | Facebook

the like schecter gave to my message must be a sign!






Ok I'm going crazy  but i need them put some likes to the strats involving messages there,maybe we can persuade em  let's show how much we want those H-S-S bitches


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2013)

You can renew your hopes for a usa schecter line.


----------



## Zado (Jan 20, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You can renew your hopes for a usa schecter line.


They said PRODUCTION SERIES


So those strats were for real!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2013)

Theyre supposed to be making one last big announcement today. Itll either be the usa series, the strats zado wants, or the mic hellraiser amp if I were to guess.


----------



## Zado (Jan 21, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Theyre supposed to be making one last big announcement today. Itll either be the usa series, the strats zado wants, or the mic hellraiser amp if I were to guess.


am I the only one needing strats?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2013)

I would like one, but you seem to want them the most.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 21, 2013)

Zado said:


> am I the only one needing strats?



I like their strats too


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 21, 2013)

Some of their 2013 stuff is pretty rad, a lot of it is "well what can we do to make this a year older?"


----------



## Zado (Jan 21, 2013)

hey I'm gonna purchase one of those strats if the price is good 


oh cab





weird but pretty cool,Can't wait to hear how it sounds


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like the big announcement will be delayed until tomorrow.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2013)

Aaaaaaaannnd BUZZKILL!

http://www.schecterguitars.com/News...ebut-of-Synyster-Gates-HELLWIN-amplifier.aspx


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 22, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aaaaaaaannnd BUZZKILL!
> 
> http://www.schecterguitars.com/News...ebut-of-Synyster-Gates-HELLWIN-amplifier.aspx



PFFFTTTT AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2013)

Two things that get me...

1) wasnt one supposed to be mic and one mia? Both of the revealed schecter amps are mia
2) the fuck is a hellwin?


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 22, 2013)

great job


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Jan 22, 2013)

And there it is...Syn's very own amp line. That is the amp we saw at Schecter's HQ. But it hadn't been named yet, and it didn't look like a Marshall JVM. Wondering if it will have his signature "meowing cat" lead tone. 

-AJH


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2013)

Somuchwant!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 22, 2013)

Not the least bit surprised. That said, shallow as it may be I have zero interest in buying something with his name on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2013)

The USA production line makes up for this amp. 

Oh well, at least Randall is getting their shit together.


----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2013)

also there's still the chinese amp series 

and both amps may still sound interesting..


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jan 22, 2013)

Did they legitimately call it the "Hellwin"? I think that's the most ridiculous name for any product ever.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 22, 2013)

pics for the Hellwin


Schecter Amplification is proud to announce the debut of Synyster Gates' HELLWIN amplifier! - Schecter Guitar Research


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2013)

Good news, Zado. Your strats are here.

2013 SCHECTER CATALOGS - Schecter Guitar Research

They're part of the USA Production line. 

There's going to be 2 PT's, 2 Strats, and a C1.

And I see no signs of a 3rd Schecter amp.


----------



## Zado (Jan 22, 2013)

Finally the catalog

2013 SCHECTER CATALOGS - Schecter Guitar Research

first catalog - Diamond : everything as expected,no relevant new models/finishes.All in all I like the 2013 line (still too much black,but well I can live with it)

second catalog - Amps: weird that the announced asian productions aren't in the catalog,maybe we will have to wait musikmesse? anyway,the specs on both amps are promising,the switch for brit/us clean is a total win for me (might be a "shape" feature,but i like so).Both amps are 6L6/EL34 switchable,and that's great.

third catalog - custom shop: pretty useless one,since there's only one pic showing what models will essentially make the USA series: standard PT (which is a must to me),PT custom figured (lovely indeed),traditional S/S/S (though i'm sure I saw a H-S-S strat there),hollywood classic and contoured exotic superstrat.Probably more finishes will be added,so nothing really new is said here.

apart from the new pickup production in the last page: superrock,monstertone,Z-plus,500 (and this is tremendous),pasadena,sunset and sanandreas.


I'm curious now.


Edit: I hate the buddy above here for anticipating me^ useless wall of text

Glad strats are here again


----------



## Nile (Jan 22, 2013)

If that amp is good, I'll buy it, but rip the nameplate and everything related to him off so damn fast and replace it with some brass saying Schecter.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2013)

Something else I noticed...
The Hellraiser 8-strings are 28'' now and the Hellcat VI now has single coils. I approve of both.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 22, 2013)

Woah woah woah, when the fuck did this happen? Opinion swayed, Schecter got me this time, this is so sexy and no gay skull inlay.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> Woah woah woah, when the fuck did this happen? Opinion swayed, Schecter got me this time, this is so sexy and no gay skull inlay.



Pic won't load. Is that the Maus sig?


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Jan 22, 2013)

Fucking Hellwin.


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 22, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Pic won't load. Is that the Maus sig?



SLS Avenger, flamed blue top, SD Full Shred/Sustaniac, and offset dot inlays.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 22, 2013)

That one's been out for a while actually.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Something else I noticed...
> The Hellraiser 8-strings are 28'' now and the Hellcat VI now has single coils. I approve of both.


didn't notice,good eye!


i noticed
-new omen acoustic,classic looking,i like it

-the amps are under the title of "stage series"....studio series (maybe chinese) incoming?

-one of the hellraiser extreme model solo have a different shape from the others


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

As you can see in the other topic (the schecter amp related one),or either in the site,prices of cabs and amps are out!


I can already see it!

*2013: *_Schecter Amplification is Born
_*
2014:*_Schecter amps discontinued 


_


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 23, 2013)

Notice how they say more USA Production models will be coming out and we should pay attention to the site, I will definitely be paying attention to that. More High end production guitars, the better. 

I will be a future U.S.A. Schecter player, this I know


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Notice how they say more USA Production models will be coming out and we should pay attention to the site, I will definitely be paying attention to that. More High end production guitars, the better.
> 
> I will be a future U.S.A. Schecter player, this I know


Well if the USA Series products are priced just like their amps,I probably wont


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 23, 2013)

Zado said:


> Well if the USA Series products are priced just like their amps,I probably wont



Eh, I am looking at 2-4k Jacksons, Suhrs, Caparisons, and PRSi lately, I am sure it is not that bad for me


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

Forget what I said 

Namm pics


----------



## Valnob (Jan 23, 2013)

If only that green hellraiser was a SLS non FR solo body 7 string, I would bankrupt myself but apparently, not today.

They need to make a Solo 7 as a production model and not a special edition.


----------



## Zado (Jan 23, 2013)

we are having it PURPLE






A good purple,too




> They need to make a Solo 7 as a production model and not a special edition.


well special editions are production model gonnabe imho  schecter just need to see if those have potential


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 23, 2013)

Why can't that purple be on a SLS or ATX?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

I gave this thread prices. Bitches love prices.

Schecter Hellraiser C-1 FR-S (Black Cherry) | Sweetwater.com ($1050)
Schecter Hellraiser C-7 FR-S (Black) | Sweetwater.com ($1150)
Schecter Damien Platinum 6 FR (Satin Black) | Sweetwater.com ($630)
Schecter Damien Platinum 7 (Satin Black) | Sweetwater.com ($630)
Schecter Damien Platinum 8 (Satin Black) | Sweetwater.com ($650, I'm totally getting this)
Schecter Damien Platinum 6 FR-S (Satin Black) | Sweetwater.com ($750)
Schecter Damien Platinum 6 SBK (Satin Black) | Sweetwater.com ($550)

I'll update this as they get posted.


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I gave this thread prices. Bitches love prices.
> 
> Schecter Hellraiser C-1 FR-S (Black Cherry) | Sweetwater.com ($1050)
> Schecter Hellraiser C-7 FR-S (Black) | Sweetwater.com ($1150)
> ...


yeah,the plastinum 8 is seriously interesting for that price


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

Depending on how good it is, it can be an Agile killer. 

Although the bats may not be for everyone.


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Depending on how good it is, it can be an Agile killer.
> 
> Although the bats may not be for everyone.



oh come one,everyone likes batman


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 24, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Depending on how good it is, it can be an Agile killer.
> 
> Although the bats may not be for everyone.



Agile is already starting to look like a not-so-great option anymore unless you want a guitar with a pretty veneer....


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 24, 2013)

28" for $650? I could live with some bat inlays at that price.


----------



## UrchineSLICE (Jan 24, 2013)

I realize that Syn is Schecters biggest endorsee, but reguardless of how good of a player he is, I'm fairly certain that everyone knows that he has like the worlds thinest lead tone around. Not sure I would want him representing my new line of custom amps.

As it's been said before, I'll wait until I play the amp to pass judgement. From my experience, sig amps can go way of awesome or incredibly shitty, no middle ground. Only real good signature amps I can think of were the Kerry King Marshall head, and the Michael Amott V2 Ninja Randall.


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2013)

UrchineSLICE said:


> I realize that Syn is Schecters biggest endorsee, but reguardless of how good of a player he is, I'm fairly certain that everyone knows that he has like the worlds thinest lead tone around. Not sure I would want him representing my new line of custom amps.
> 
> As it's been said before, I'll wait until I play the amp to pass judgement. From my experience, sig amps can go way of awesome or incredibly shitty, no middle ground. Only real good signature amps I can think of were the Kerry King Marshall head, and the Michael Amott V2 Ninja Randall.


and steve morse engli agree with ya,still no idea how is it posible to make a uberschall and a jcm800 sound thin,he must be really a genius


----------



## UrchineSLICE (Jan 24, 2013)

I've never played any Engl let alone Steve Morses, so can't say much on that. Any actual clips available of the new Schecter amps?


----------



## Zado (Jan 24, 2013)

UrchineSLICE said:


> I've never played any Engl let alone Steve Morses, so can't say much on that. Any actual clips available of the new Schecter amps?


not that I'm aware of

STRAT ATTACK!!!!




SEAS OF EXTACY






















STRATS AND BOOBIES!!!






Amazing avenger!









Whoa!





banshee neckjoint


----------



## kevdes93 (Jan 24, 2013)

that 8 string looks fucking ridiculous

EDIT: in a good way


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2013)

kevdes93 said:


> that 8 string looks fucking ridiculous
> 
> EDIT: in a good way



I could get passed the bat inlays. A 28'' baritone 8 string with EMGs for under $800? Oh yes.


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 24, 2013)

Man, I am really excited for the new CS Schecters and hopefully the new USA Production models. The middle Schecter girl also looks like she needs to start going to Church, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone know any pricing on the US production line?


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Man, I am really excited for the new CS Schecters and hopefully the new USA Production models. The middle Schecter girl also looks like she needs to start going to Church, if you know what I mean.


 



> Anyone know any pricing on the US production line?


looking at the pic I'd say the strats are around 2300$,the hollywood more or less 3300$ final price,at least for strats,should be 1400-1500$,which is amazing


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 25, 2013)

The one I want is the cheapest of the bunch. Lovely.


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The one I want is the cheapest of the bunch. Lovely.


I want em all,I'm screwed 



but the red one is killer


----------



## Doombreed (Jan 25, 2013)

Zado said:


> Whoa!



Never seen an 8 stringer look so... natural. To me they've always looked at least a little goofy.

+ Offset dot inlays = awesome sauce.

Thanks for the pics and updates gents!


----------



## Zado (Jan 25, 2013)

unfortunately they are unable to take pics from the front dat said,it looks great anyway i love the blue avenger too,outstanding finish


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2013)

In this couple of pics the kenny Hickey seems very similar to the real deal,can't wait to see one in person

And here we have tommy victor








very nice if you ask me.



But the best is this guy




totally made my day


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)

Hope to see some video of Tommy Victor soon. 

And the Kenny model looks a lot better in person.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2013)

Very few vids bout schecter namm til now,really,i expected a lot more they could bring The Kenny too,it'd have been great to present his signature.

a vid of schecter Hellwin conference
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E7NdGF7LAuw

well...the tone king

oh and btw 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-g11MsoORcA

Jeff Loomis : gets invited to namm booths----> brings emgs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)

Banshees






New TSH






Wall of awesome






SLS V-8





Another wall shot






A PT and the Solo III 







A shot of the Kenny Hickey. Definately looks like the original.






And because he deserves some love; dUg.


----------



## Forrest_H (Jan 26, 2013)

Dunno if this was already posted, but here's the "Hellwin" in action.

Don't really care for it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 26, 2013)

It was discussed in another thread. If you look somewheres in the video, you'll see that the mic placement is pretty shitty.


----------



## Zado (Jan 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It was discussed in another thread. If you look somewheres in the video, you'll see that the mic placement is pretty shitty.


here is a bit better







Loomis always sounds Loomis


----------



## Zado (Jan 27, 2013)

Some other pics from the topic here on SS and from guitar rebellion album

Massive 8 CS,i love the natural finish,it's great imho










Solo custom III,lovely





USA PT





Koa Beauty





KH is nice.No more doubts






CS againDr.Acula





Strats


----------



## mindwalker (Jan 28, 2013)

Those new Schecter Banshees look really good! And the pricing is good! Anyone knows where they are made and what kind of quality and craftmanship to expect ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 28, 2013)

I wonder if they'll offer semi-custom options like Jackson is doing now for the production USA line.


----------



## Zado (Jan 28, 2013)

mindwalker said:


> Those new Schecter Banshees look really good! And the pricing is good! Anyone knows where they are made and what kind of quality and craftmanship to expect ?


banshees are supposed to be korean made,with the usual schecter high end models quality


> I wonder if they'll offer semi-custom options like Jackson is doing now for the production USA line.


if so I guess we would have known 


I'm pretty pissed off for not seeing any pt custom anyway.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

Good news for anyone that wants a Blackjack SLS C-8

Schecter Blackjack SLS C-8 (Satin Black) | Sweetwater.com







The skull inlay is gone. They're using offset dots on it.


----------



## Zado (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh fuck *-*







*-*


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 29, 2013)

They're still on the other SLS models, sans the Avenger and V's, though. 

Hopefully this means they're gonna start making the change on the others.


----------



## Zado (Jan 29, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're still on the other SLS models, sans the Avenger and V's, though.
> 
> Hopefully this means they're gonna start making the change on the others.


I'm sure they are! a lil change can make an enormous change!


also



He's playing a offset inlay solo SLS...it's made after the specs he asked,but a good sign anyway.


Also,if you check at 34:09 there is already a Chris Poland signature announced,which is pretty awesome...better not being a regular SLS solo with LP scale and flat radius though


----------



## Zado (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe another finish for the GH-V incoming.This one is very nice imho


----------



## epsylon (Jan 30, 2013)

Zado said:


> Did someone notice that the hellraiser special series doesn exist anymore?
> 
> Discontinued Schecter InstrumentsBlackjack ATX Solo 6, 3-Tone Satin Sunburst (3TSSB) - Schecter Guitar Research
> this atx finish hadn't enough visibility to gain the proper popularity...same for the walnut we had 2 years ago



Fuck, I've always wanted to have one in that precise finish.


----------



## Zado (Jan 30, 2013)

epsylon said:


> Fuck, I've always wanted to have one in that precise finish.


I was probably wrong,in the catalog you can still see the finish


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 30, 2013)

I just saw your picture of the sls c1 s. Wouldnt load yesturday.

I guess that means all the sls models are getting the offset inlays?


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Zado (Jan 31, 2013)

Geeee*-*


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 31, 2013)

Zado said:


> Also,if you check at 34:09 there is already a Chris Poland signature announced,which is pretty awesome...better not being a regular SLS solo with LP scale and flat radius though



Any word on what it'll be?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 31, 2013)

Decided to send Schecter an e-mail about the SLS inlays since they didn't reply to me via Facebook. Hope it's true. Even though the inlay isn't a big deal, I think it would look even classier with offset dots.


----------



## Zado (Jan 31, 2013)

sell2792 said:


> Any word on what it'll be?


nothing,guess everything will be clearer during musikmesse 


> Decided to send Schecter an e-mail about the SLS inlays since they didn't reply to me via Facebook. Hope it's true. Even though the inlay isn't a big deal, I think it would look even classier with offset dots.


i did the same via facebook,both got no answer either


----------



## Zado (Feb 1, 2013)

Schecter NAMM vid part 1



a couple of thigs:

-the USA c1 hollywood at 0:28 is magnificent
-same for the hickey
-the hellwin sound bad everywhere but when loomis plays it
-John DeServio is so cool


----------



## ILuvPillows (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm really impressed with Schecter. I've never been into their main metal section, but they've always had good alternatives on offer and the newer releases seem to be extending this even further. Bravo, Schecter, bravo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 2, 2013)

Still no e-mail from Schecter about the SLS inlays.


----------



## Zado (Feb 2, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Still no e-mail from Schecter about the SLS inlays.


try here

[email protected]

he's the one of schecter customer support that always answered me lately



Oh btw I love strats


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 2, 2013)

Sent. Hoping for a reply on Monday.


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 2, 2013)

Those USA Production models are sexy. Sign me up!


----------



## Zado (Feb 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sent. Hoping for a reply on Monday.


No reply i guess,right?  maybe they need to keep the secret for whatever reason,no idea


Church2224 said:


> Those USA Production models are sexy. Sign me up!


Me want prices!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2013)

No reply. Even with 2 emails sent.


----------



## Zado (Feb 5, 2013)

I asked them via facebook,no reply  suspicious,since every single time I wrote schecter i got an answer in a couple of hours


----------



## Zado (Feb 22, 2013)

Sorry for the necrobump,but this deserves one






DA BEAST


----------



## Valnob (Feb 22, 2013)

Zado said:


> Sorry for the necrobump,but this deserves one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the bridge ? It really looks like a Edge-iii


----------



## MesaENGR412 (Feb 22, 2013)

^^Looks like a Kahler 8 

-AJH


----------



## kevdes93 (Feb 22, 2013)

wenge looks SO NICE


----------



## Zado (Feb 23, 2013)

yep that's a kahler 8,and it looks MASSIVE in that beauty! I love the way it looks,every single part of it just match greatly with the others


----------



## Garnoch (Feb 23, 2013)

Kahler on a Schecter!? Give me a Banshee that way and I'm in!


----------



## Church2224 (Feb 23, 2013)

Still waiting for the specs on the USA models. I know Zimbloth said they are 1600-2600 USD, but still want to see specs and the ability to play one.


----------



## Zado (Feb 26, 2013)

Church2224 said:


> Still waiting for the specs on the USA models. I know Zimbloth said they are 1600-2600 USD, but still want to see specs and the ability to play one.


same here!Though if schecter USA and E-II prices are similar,it will be a tragedy





 exciting tragedy









another custom shop pic





Another amazing piece of guitart


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 6, 2013)

More prices:
Product Categories


----------



## Zado (Mar 7, 2013)

well considering how prices are rising for some brands,I guess they are pretty good 


also 




















 



oh and I was missing a CS








+ this


http://www.schecterguitars.com/CustomShop/Default.aspx

Couldn't be happier


----------



## Zado (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Zado (Mar 12, 2013)

New stuff on drumcity

























though drumcity pics are ugly as fuck,the guitars are pretty nice looking to me!


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 12, 2013)

I am GASing soooooo hard for their new SLS FRS model in Crimson Red Burst, with the offset dots instead of the hideous skull. Problem is, I can't seem to find it anywhere. SweetWater had a few but now they're out of stock, MF, GC only has the older ones. Here is a couple of pics that might help you understand my pain


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 14, 2013)

Random question; Does anyone know if the Jeff Loomis 6 string is still available or no?


----------



## Zado (Mar 14, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Random question; Does anyone know if the Jeff Loomis 6 string is still available or no?


yessir,it should be avaiable


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 14, 2013)

Good. I just recently re-discovered it... And I want it again.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome SLS-related bump:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ex...ackjack-sls-c-8-dot-inlays-no-skull-here.html


----------



## Zado (Mar 14, 2013)

Awwww if they are really going to dismiss the skull,I have to add another geetar in the gas list...no good 

And there's still a chris poland signature proly approaching


----------



## Zado (Mar 22, 2013)

restyling conformed.


Gonna be gggggggooooood


----------



## PasIvre (Mar 23, 2013)

Zado said:


> restyling conformed.
> 
> 
> Gonna be gggggggooooood


Meh, I like it better as a bass.


----------



## Valnob (Mar 23, 2013)

So apparently the offset dots on the sls model are also now on the c-7 (and left handed).





(Baptiste Vigier from Betraying The Martyrs)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 23, 2013)

They're possibly going to be on all the models.


----------



## Nag (Mar 23, 2013)

that skull inlay sure was a bit cheesy, but I still prefer it to dots.

I fucking HATE dots. how about something more original that wouldn't be cheesy ?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 23, 2013)

Nagash said:


> I fucking HATE dots. how about something more original that wouldn't be cheesy ?



Jesus Christ, Schecter will never please ANYONE.


----------



## noUser01 (Mar 23, 2013)

Nagash said:


> that skull inlay sure was a bit cheesy, but I still prefer it to dots.
> 
> I fucking HATE dots. how about something more original that wouldn't be cheesy ?



I... how... Do you even own a guitar?


----------



## Valnob (Mar 23, 2013)

Nagash said:


> that skull inlay sure was a bit cheesy, but I still prefer it to dots.
> 
> I fucking HATE dots. how about something more original that wouldn't be cheesy ?



I have a SLS with the "cheesy" inlay and some other guitars with "standard dots". They all are great. Dots are very useful.


----------



## Zado (Mar 23, 2013)

Maybe I haven't already said here that schecter needs some 80s styled guitars.


Well,now you know.








Not '80 enought.But nice.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 24, 2013)

Nagash said:


> that skull inlay sure was a bit cheesy, but I still prefer it to dots.
> 
> *I fucking HATE dots*. how about something more original that wouldn't be cheesy ?


That's it.

I give up.

Fuck this website.

Fuck the internet.

Fuck you all.

Goodnight.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 26, 2013)

You can only criticize a company for petty reasons for too long before someone snaps.


----------



## AfterTheBurial8 (Mar 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Bumparoo.
> 
> Damein Platinum-7



Those inlays are bit 'PRS' aren't they?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 26, 2013)

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> Those inlays are bit 'PRS' aren't they?



You mean the bat inlays Schecter has been using since like '04/'05?


----------



## Audioworks (Apr 20, 2013)

Holy goddamn this is some nice guitar porn. DAT 8 string...whoa. I've only owned a Schecter C-7 Hellraiser, but it was really nice.


----------



## Zado (Apr 20, 2013)

Audioworks said:


> Holy goddamn this is some nice guitar porn. DAT 8 string...whoa. I've only owned a Schecter C-7 Hellraiser, but it was really nice.


and that's pretty cheap too


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 24, 2013)

So, according to their Facebook, Schecter may bring back the C-1 Classic. Will possibly be available with either actives or passives, and fixed or tremmed.


----------



## Splenetic (Apr 24, 2013)

Zado said:


> restyling conformed.
> 
> 
> Gonna be gggggggooooood




 fuuuuuuuuck.... looks like there's a 3rd Schecter in the horizon for me.


----------



## josefh (Apr 24, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, according to their Facebook, Schecter may bring back the C-1 Classic. Will possibly be available with either actives or passives, and fixed or tremmed.



Good to hear that!


----------



## josefh (Apr 24, 2013)

Zado said:


> Maybe I haven't already said here that schecter needs some 80s styled guitars.
> 
> 
> Well,now you know.
> ...



This guitar is ... there´s no words to debscribe!


----------



## Zado (Apr 26, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, according to their Facebook, Schecter may bring back the C-1 Classic. Will possibly be available with either actives or passives, and fixed or tremmed.




c-1 classic and stiletto back....it'd be crazy,can't wait to see them!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2013)

There may be a Banshee 7 string in the works, according to their FB page.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 2, 2013)

I love my C-1 Classic so much I might have to buy another.


----------



## Zado (May 6, 2013)

..............
























that's masturbational


----------



## Deathbykidd (May 10, 2013)

So just wondering... why did they discontinue the sls pt?


----------



## Zado (May 11, 2013)

it was unsuccessful...everyone got the c-1 or the solo 


pink banshee!


----------



## Deathbykidd (May 11, 2013)

Zado said:


> it was unsuccessful...everyone got the c-1 or the solo
> 
> 
> pink banshee!



Makes sense, I personally love the PT shape more then those two shapes though.


----------



## Zado (May 16, 2013)

Deathbykidd said:


> Makes sense, I personally love the PT shape more then those two shapes though.


well I guess they could give her another chance but you know,money is money 

something very pretty coming from this topic

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...-rich-schecer-fender-ar-office-pic-heavy.html




















and from schecter fb page


----------



## Zado (May 24, 2013)

Pickups section now avaiable

Handwound Pickups - Custom Shop - Schecter Guitar Research

none will read this post though


----------



## MetalBuddah (May 24, 2013)

Zado said:


> Pickups section now avaiable
> 
> Handwound Pickups - Custom Shop - Schecter Guitar Research
> 
> none will read this post though



I read it


----------



## Zado (May 24, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> I read it


well done mate


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 24, 2013)

So, according to their Facebook page, Schecter will probably be using Hipshots (or something similar) on their guitars soon. 

The person that asked them about that also asked about Evertune bridges, but they didn't say anything about it.


----------



## Zado (May 24, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, according to their Facebook page, Schecter will probably be using Hipshots (or something similar) on their guitars soon.
> 
> The person that asked them about that also asked about Evertune bridges, but they didn't say anything about it.


since i find the evertune great but honestly very ugly,it sound find with the HS


----------



## Zado (Jun 1, 2013)

Meanwhile, liu kang reviewed the two banshees





gotta give em a try


----------



## albertc (Jun 1, 2013)

Have you guys seen this banshee?!? Sweeeet finish


----------



## Doombreed (Jun 2, 2013)

Can't wait until these slowly start to trickle out to us in Europe.


----------



## Zado (Jun 4, 2013)

albertc said:


> Have you guys seen this banshee?!? Sweeeet finish


that's fabulous  exclusive for DCGL


the UE price is sweeeet

Schecter Banshee FR Active Crimson Red Burst (2013)

770,not so much for such a guitar


----------



## Zado (Jun 28, 2013)

Up,for a good reason




very likely a magnificent 8 stringed banshee.

Purple+hipshot = tits


----------



## Zado (Jul 8, 2013)

Take the two things I hate the most,ZV signature and camos,and put em together.


The result is not as bad as I would expect.I kinda dig this.



Apart from the inlay


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 9, 2013)

Zado said:


> Up,for a good reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT IS THIS???? I demand more pictures!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 9, 2013)

A possible Banshee 8 in the works?


----------



## Zado (Jul 9, 2013)

That's the only pic avaiable atm

but yes,very likely an 8 stringed banshee,which is so good with purple finish this + the incoming merrow-schecter and I'm pretty excited


----------



## Zado (Sep 5, 2013)

Deserved necrobump for sure

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE C-1 Classic Antique Amber 2014 6-String Electric Guitar

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE C-1 Classic-FR See Thru Purple Burst 2014 6-String Electric Guitar

Schecter DIAMOND SERIES PROTOTYPE Banshee-8 Passive See Thru Purple Burst 8-String Electric Guitar

can't wait to see what will appear


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 5, 2013)

That Banshee 8-string price is awesome.


----------



## Zado (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 6, 2013)

Schecter bringing back the C-1 Classic? Interesting.


----------



## Don Vito (Sep 7, 2013)

Zado said:


>


----------



## Zado (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope with all my heart to see these colors back













bring me the burst,the green,the natural blonde,and 2014 will be a great year for schecter.Wouldn't even care for ESP E-II.


----------



## CRaul87 (Sep 7, 2013)

that 3rd dot on the 24th fret is a mindfuc|<


----------



## Zado (Sep 7, 2013)

the amber c-1 classic on drumcity's already gone


----------



## Zado (Sep 10, 2013)

schecter hellraiser without abalone? who knows.............


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 11, 2013)

Dat 57-7H/66-7H set, doe. 

Would be nice if that's the new Hellraiser series. Then people can shut the hell up about the abalone.


----------



## Zado (Sep 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Dat 57-7H/66-7H set, doe.
> 
> Would be nice if that's the new Hellraiser series. Then people can shut the hell up about the abalone.


they'll find something else,don't worry


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 11, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So, according to their Facebook page, Schecter will probably be using Hipshots (or something similar) on their guitars soon.
> 
> The person that asked them about that also asked about Evertune bridges, but they didn't say anything about it.



I asked Schecter about this recently and they confirmed that they'll be using Hipshot bridges on the new Banshee 7 & 8 string models for 2014.


----------



## Zado (Oct 4, 2013)

You will like this nekrobump



































































































yeah there were some queued


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 5, 2013)

Jesus those are all looking incredible! Where do you find your pics Zado?


----------



## Zado (Oct 6, 2013)

well here and there,sweetwater,drumcity,gigguitars,guitarguitar, holyday music and so on


----------

